

Ask HN: What's the technology behind News.YCombinator.com, actually? - nelse

I googled it but I couldn't find the information: in what language news.ycombinator.com is written, what DB engine it uses, where's it hosted etc.
======
Shalle
Its made in ARC( <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_(programming_language)> )
according to this <http://www.ip-adress.com/ip_tracer/news.ycombinator.com>
its hosted at Theplanet.com / softlayer.com Not sure what db it runs tho.

~~~
brudgers
IIR there is no database. Just files.

------
IsaacL
Answered by pg here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=99092>

